# Don't shoot! Kevlar grants



## Emergency Metaphysics (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi folks,

I work for a small service that is looking to get some bullet resistant vests for we paramedics and EMTs. My service is a bit outdated in some ways and there isn't anyone here that has experience in searching for or obtaining grants. So, my question to the community is whether any of you know grant resources that might help pay for these vests?

Many thanks.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 5, 2016)

Your state EMS office should have some ideas if they don't run their own grant program already. Many of our grants come directly from them and we have bought PPE off them before, but of course each grantor can provide funding guidelines as to how they see fit.

You might also try local business for financial assistance, or look to law enforcement to see if they have ideas.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 5, 2016)

In DE, ours were purchased by state grant. (As was most of the gear)


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 5, 2016)

I would agree with tigger, law enforcement has to update there vests often, even replace them. also a vest has a lot of parts (plate carrier, the vest itself, the plates(or material) themselves). I would recommend looking around at state facilities (parole, state troopers,ect), or you could always try for a grant and just buy online


----------



## res1551cue (Jul 30, 2016)

There are websites out there that can help with grant writing if there is no one familiar with writing them themselves. I would also look into Homeland Security grants. FEMA and DHS can help in providing funding. Also some bigger FD's can help with grant research/writing.


----------

